# kitten just died in my arms



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

so sad, ive been nursing her round the clock and trying to get het to latch on to mum, she was so weak she couldnt hold herselfonto mums nipple. ive been giving her cimicat she took 4ml at 7 30am yet still died!
poorthing lost another 8g overnight as well dispite me getting food into her why?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You may have an infection going round - this is the second you have lost isn't it? Or there may be soemthing fundamentally wrong with some of the kittens. I know it's heartbreaking, I doubt if there is anything you can do though.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you, 

R I P little one,xx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww poor lil kitten. So sorry to hear your news, perhaps you should get mummy and babies checked out to make sure there isnt an infection just in case.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've just been catching up with your threads. You had two very small ktitens there, if those are the two that have died that might explain it all. I had a litter of five last year where two were much smaller than the others and simply never gained weight, they finally died at 6 days and 13 days weighing less than they did when they were born. I have no idea why, expect they didn't seem to feed. The other three were fine though. I hope that proves to be the case for you.

How are the other kittens, are they gaining weight? You must be exhausted!

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Maryrose that is so sad! I am sure you are doing your absolute best for the babies and I hope you don't lose anymore!


Izzie


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's so sad. Heart breaking but not at all are you to blame. The first week is awful, especially so if you have 1 or 2 weaker than the others, your doing a great job with them. I know it's horrid but try to concentrate on the babies still there with you. RIP little one xx


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry.
R.I.P, Little one. xx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry, ((hugs)) you did the best you could. Sadly, there do seem to be these little ones not yet meant for this world. RIP little girl.


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont know what to do with the dead kitten. she s wrapped in a towel at the moment, yes i have lost 2 in 6 days
mum is feeding them, others gaining well
the one that as just died wasthe heaviest 3 days ago, while the others gained, she lost despite me feeding them
no infection, was been at vets last 3 nights, just spoke to vet on phone, said its nature and sometimes it just happens
told me to check on them hourly
mum not 100% imhavung to syringe feed her the hills ad tins. she still wont eat whiskas
vet said she has plenty of milk for them so its hard to undertsand why another died, i fed her as well as mum.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Its strange that mums not right yet vet says theres nothing wrong?? Would anyone else suggest a second opinion? Cause thats what Im thinking.


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

they did blood tests on mum some came back yesterday said kidneys ok but liver levels slightly up im awaiting results of calcium tests today
mum is purring and eating very tiny amounts of food
ive just syringed water in her. she is fedding 3 remaining kittens when she hasfedthem she goes behind the sofa
vet said it could be stress from the birth, she s first time mum and dodnt know what to do i played midwifeas she dropped them in litter tray and ran off it took 3 days for her milk to come in soi hand fed them. vet says that makes them weak, and more prone to dying


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my word! Poor things. Was it an accidental pregnancy?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i feel so sorry for you, your trying your hardest, you must be so worn out, fingers crossed the remaining kittens willl be ok,


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Everything crossed here that the remaining kittens will grow strong and healthy. I hope that mum gets back to her usual self soon x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

maryrose said:


> so sad, ive been nursing her round the clock and trying to get het to latch on to mum, she was so weak she couldnt hold herselfonto mums nipple. ive been giving her cimicat she took 4ml at 7 30am yet still died!
> poorthing lost another 8g overnight as well dispite me getting food into her why?


I dont usually come into the cat section as I am a doggie person, but saw this thread, it is so sad when a puppy or kitten looses its life. This is what life throws at us when little ones are born. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Oh my word! Poor things. Was it an accidental pregnancy?


yes accidental pregnancy


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww well I wish you all the best that the others do well.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about you losing 2 of your babies:crying:, i have a litter that are 9 days old now and i know it's a very worring time, it sounds like you've done everything you can for them so far and you've done a really good job. i really hope mum gets better soon and the babies keep getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks its so upsetting and i am totally exhausted. mum not eating much


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep going you are doing really well!


----------



## maryrose (Jan 28, 2010)

phoebe has just eaten half a saucer of food herself! thats a start isnt it? was the hills ad now she s washing herself its the most she s eaten since they were born almost 8 days ago i hope she continues to eat


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

That is great progress!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im really glad she is eating, thats good news,


----------



## magisragis (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Maryrose

I am very sorry about the little baby. Nature is very cruel sometimes and your experience makes me so mad when I hear people say 'you just put two cats together, they have babies and that's it'. they don't know about the losses, the worry, the tears and heartbreak.

There is a positive with mum. She is eating some food and cleaning herself. fingers crossed she continues to recover and the babies continue to thrive.

You are doing a good job. What you are going through is what all cat breeders go through. Not all the babies survive and sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to it and it is not always the smallest that leave us. 

Margaret


----------

